
Facebook, Alphabet, Amazon, and Netflix called to testify on net neutrality - Ph4nt0m
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/facebook-alphabet-amazon-and-netflix-called-to-testify-on-net-neutrality/
======
ABCLAW
>It's time for Congress to legislate the rules of the Internet, and stop the
ping-pong game of regulations and litigation

Sure. Great initiative, but yet once again the request places the interests of
the end users in the hands of organizations that have dramatically different
incentives than they do.

You wouldn't field an inquiry into Flint's broken water supply without
consulting with the citizens who are expected to drink the water itself.

Still, better than nothing.

~~~
milkytron
This is congress attempting to appeal to some of their biggest customers.

As much as I think there are better ways to find a solution, at least an
effort (or the appearance of an effort) is being made.

